# PPROM at 28 weeks



## JadeyB

Hi there,

I am currently 28+1 weeks and my waters broke 2 days ago. 

I am currently being looked after ant Princess Anne hospital in Southampton.

Anyone else experiencing/experienced PPROM Who can offer any help, advice or word of wisdom. 

Xx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

So sorry your going through this. I had this with my twins at 23 weeks and unfortunately they couldn't stop me delivering, but I was carrying two so a different situation than you.

My friend has had two babies at 28 weeks and they are fine. Fingers crossed for you Hun x


----------



## olga2424

Hi jadeyb, so sorry for what your going through:hugs:....thought this website may be of help to you https://www.inkan.se/pprom/ a lot of info and some positive stories


----------



## JadeyB

Mummy of Ange said:


> So sorry your going through this. I had this with my twins at 23 weeks and unfortunately they couldn't stop me delivering, but I was carrying two so a different situation than you.
> 
> My friend has had two babies at 28 weeks and they are fine. Fingers crossed for you Hun x

Thanks for your reply. I also had the same thing happen at 23 weeks with my first.

I think that's why I sometimes find it hard to think positively as that ended in infection and I didnt present with any symptoms until it was too late.

I know being 4 weeks further on is a whole different ball game though. So need to think positive thoughts.

Xx


----------



## JadeyB

olga2424 said:


> Hi jadeyb, so sorry for what your going through:hugs:....thought this website may be of help to you https://www.inkan.se/pprom/ a lot of info and some positive stories

Thanks or the link, I will hav a read. Xx


----------



## NashiPear

I had this happen to me at 22 weeks. It is a pretty harrowing experience and doctors give a pretty grim diagnosis, but there are positive stories and support with lots of hope out there. The great thing is that you are at 28 weeks which is well past viability and has a really good survival rate if you were to go into labour. So stay positive! 

You have probably already been given loads of tips, but remember, no swimming, baths, sex etc. Keep clean down there. Some people used a wet wipe and change yourself frequently.

Have they advised strict bed rest now? Are they checking your white blood cells for infection regularly? I was given a course of antibiotics then bloods and monitoring twice a week. 

My story had a great outcome. I didn't lose all my fluids (I had polyhydramnios-too much) and was leaking pretty constantly for the first 2.5 weeks before it settled. I managed to keep him baking until 36 weeks. He was healthy and a good size and he got to go home with me.

This is an awesome support group with lots of good stories. https://www.facebook.com/groups/promsupport/

Good luck and may you keep baking for many more weeks to come.


----------



## JadeyB

olga2424 said:


> Hi jadeyb, so sorry for what your going through:hugs:....thought this website may be of help to you https://www.inkan.se/pprom/ a lot of info and some positive stories

These stories have really helped thanks hon. Xx


----------



## JadeyB

NashiPear said:


> I had this happen to me at 22 weeks. It is a pretty harrowing experience and doctors give a pretty grim diagnosis, but there are positive stories and support with lots of hope out there. The great thing is that you are at 28 weeks which is well past viability and has a really good survival rate if you were to go into labour. So stay positive!
> 
> You have probably already been given loads of tips, but remember, no swimming, baths, sex etc. Keep clean down there. Some people used a wet wipe and change yourself frequently.
> 
> Have they advised strict bed rest now? Are they checking your white blood cells for infection regularly? I was given a course of antibiotics then bloods and monitoring twice a week.
> 
> My story had a great outcome. I didn't lose all my fluids (I had polyhydramnios-too much) and was leaking pretty constantly for the first 2.5 weeks before it settled. I managed to keep him baking until 36 weeks. He was healthy and a good size and he got to go home with me.
> 
> This is an awesome support group with lots of good stories. https://www.facebook.com/groups/promsupport/
> 
> Good luck and may you keep baking for many more weeks to come.

Wow getting from 22 weeks to 36 was amazing. 

Thanks for the link I will check it out. If there has been no change by 33/34 weeks then they will do a csection then. Hoping to get to at least 30. :) xx


----------



## Tasha

Hey sweetie, I had PPROM at 28 weeks (I was left with no waters) and sadly my outcome wasnt a good one because my little girl was left in me too long and she grew her wings one day before a planned induction at 37 weeks. Any way I am not here to scare you, because I do understand just how scared you will but rather to inform you of NICE guidelines of PPROM, they say if it happens before 30 weeks then the delivery at 34 weeks MUST be discussed because at this stage there is not any real reason to keep baby in, the positive of delivery and reducing chance of infection, IUGR etc out weigh negatives of prematurity.

Are you on antibiotics? Have you had steriods for baby's lungs?

Massive :hugs:


----------



## JadeyB

Tasha said:


> Hey sweetie, I had PPROM at 28 weeks (I was left with no waters) and sadly my outcome wasnt a good one because my little girl was left in me too long and she grew her wings one day before a planned induction at 37 weeks. Any way I am not here to scare you, because I do understand just how scared you will but rather to inform you of NICE guidelines of PPROM, they say if it happens before 30 weeks then the delivery at 34 weeks MUST be discussed because at this stage there is not any real reason to keep baby in, the positive of delivery and reducing chance of infection, IUGR etc out weigh negatives of prematurity.
> 
> Are you on antibiotics? Have you had steriods for baby's lungs?
> 
> Massive :hugs:

Thanks for sharing your story, I know it must be difficult.

I am so sorry that you lost your little girl, so very sad.

I have been given 2 lots of steroids and and I am on antibiotics 4 times a day. They are also monitoring me every 4-6 hours for blood pressure, temp and pulse as signs of infection. They are also hooking me up to the CTG twice a day to check on baby's HB.

The plan is to deliver by c section at 33/34 weeks if I haven't delivered by then. I'm so sorry they didn't do this for you.

Do you mind if in ask, what did they do by way of monitoring you?

I'm really nervous about baby staying inside (although I know that is what is best at the mo) because I lost a 24 weeker to infection in utero. :( xx


----------



## NashiPear

Are they drawing blood and checking your white blood cell count? I know this sometimes shoots up before there are any symptoms, so it can be a good gauge. It can allow them time to prepare and be ready. I was checked 2x per week as standard and any time I was showing any illness, temp etc.


----------



## Tasha

JadeyB said:


> Thanks for sharing your story, I know it must be difficult.
> 
> I am so sorry that you lost your little girl, so very sad.
> 
> I have been given 2 lots of steroids and and I am on antibiotics 4 times a day. They are also monitoring me every 4-6 hours for blood pressure, temp and pulse as signs of infection. They are also hooking me up to the CTG twice a day to check on baby's HB.
> 
> The plan is to deliver by c section at 33/34 weeks if I haven't delivered by then. I'm so sorry they didn't do this for you.
> 
> Do you mind if in ask, what did they do by way of monitoring you?
> 
> I'm really nervous about baby staying inside (although I know that is what is best at the mo) because I lost a 24 weeker to infection in utero. :( xx

Massive :hugs: PAL is so tough any way but when it is another complicated pregnancy it makes it all the harder. 

At 29 weeks I had a failed induction so at 30 weeks they sent me home, and my bloods, temp, CTG were done twice a week. 

Are you staying in hospital?

The one thing I would say is trust your instincts, at 29 weeks I knew I wasnt feeling well, just odd but they didnt listen until 24 hours later when my temperature was so high that it made me feel like I was in a bubble. So yeah, your instincts are usually right if you feel you need baby out NOW at any point, push and make them listen :hugs:


----------



## georgiebondx

This is so sad and I know how u must be feeling, I had this at 19 weeks and was told I would loose my son, I was given a 2% chance he would survive the pregnancy. When my waters broke I literlaly did nothing I just laid in bed half expecting to give birth, preying I wouldn't, but I was terrified to move about, incase it put me into labour, it might sound stupid but I think it helped? My waters resealed themselves and I was induced a month early because of the risk of infection. My son was born at a healthy 7lb11. From 24 weeks they will try to keep yr baby alive if it is born prem, hospitals have so much equipment for these situations iv seen babys younger than yrs is now survive. I don't want to give u false hope, I just know when this happened to me all I read was how awful most of the outcomes were but sometimes u r lucky, and I think it helps to stay positive. I really hope u and baby r and will b ok xx


----------



## kateyspires

Hi, I pprom'ed at 20 weeks with twin 1...had no fluid since basically. I was on bedrest at home till friday 23 weeks and 3 days. And sat I woke up bleeding and I've been transferred straight to london (70miles away) to university college london hospital. Where they want to keep me till at least 28 weeks... 
Your in a good position as you are already 28 weeks. Your baby will be fine keep praying! My twins lungs I found out yesturday are not as developed as my not ruptured twin they don't know if she will survive once born :( x


----------



## JadeyB

NashiPear said:


> Are they drawing blood and checking your white blood cell count? I know this sometimes shoots up before there are any symptoms, so it can be a good gauge. It can allow them time to prepare and be ready. I was checked 2x per week as standard and any time I was showing any illness, temp etc.

Thanks hon,

They are testing bloods twice a week.

One of my inflammation markers s up. Heve no idea what that means. They don't seem too concerned but are keeping a close eye on me. X


----------



## Tasha

Which one (maybe CRP?) and how high was it? 

Big massive cuddles, I know you must be very scared :hugs:


----------



## JadeyB

Tasha said:


> JadeyB said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story, I know it must be difficult.
> 
> I am so sorry that you lost your little girl, so very sad.
> 
> I have been given 2 lots of steroids and and I am on antibiotics 4 times a day. They are also monitoring me every 4-6 hours for blood pressure, temp and pulse as signs of infection. They are also hooking me up to the CTG twice a day to check on baby's HB.
> 
> The plan is to deliver by c section at 33/34 weeks if I haven't delivered by then. I'm so sorry they didn't do this for you.
> 
> Do you mind if in ask, what did they do by way of monitoring you?
> 
> I'm really nervous about baby staying inside (although I know that is what is best at the mo) because I lost a 24 weeker to infection in utero. :( xx
> 
> Massive :hugs: PAL is so tough any way but when it is another complicated pregnancy it makes it all the harder.
> 
> At 29 weeks I had a failed induction so at 30 weeks they sent me home, and my bloods, temp, CTG were done twice a week.
> 
> Are you staying in hospital?
> 
> The one thing I would say is trust your instincts, at 29 weeks I knew I wasnt feeling well, just odd but they didnt listen until 24 hours later when my temperature was so high that it made me feel like I was in a bubble. So yeah, your instincts are usually right if you feel you need baby out NOW at any point, push and make them listen :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, I'm so sorry you have been through this and it wasn't a happy outcome.

I am in hospital, they are keeping me until I deliver, so that is a good thing.

The trouble is that since they told me that my inflmmation marker is up, I dont feel quite right. I'm pretty sure my mind is playing tricks on me. Baby is still moving around and her last CTG was great! Hmmmm!

I have told them so they are keeping an extra close eye on me today. Xx


----------



## JadeyB

Tasha said:


> Which one (maybe CRP?) and how high was it?
> 
> Big massive cuddles, I know you must be very scared :hugs:

Thanks hon,

No idea, they said that they ordinarily wouldn't be concerned but because I didn't really present with any symptoms of infection in my first pregnancy and like you went from feeling relatively normal to some kind of bubble, they are being extra cautious. Xx

My temp was 37.4 and has gone down to 37.2, so not too high!?


----------



## Tasha

JadeyB said:


> Thanks hon, I'm so sorry you have been through this and it wasn't a happy outcome.
> 
> I am in hospital, they are keeping me until I deliver, so that is a good thing.
> 
> The trouble is that since they told me that my inflmmation marker is up, I dont feel quite right. I'm pretty sure my mind is playing tricks on me. Baby is still moving around and her last CTG was great! Hmmmm!
> 
> I have told them so they are keeping an extra close eye on me today. Xx

I am glad they are keeping you, when we had our medical negligence case I was told that is what should of happened with me, so it seems your hospital are following guidelines which is fantastic.

It could be your mind, but it could be the infection so be extra vigilant, sound likes your hospital is. When I had the infection at 29 weeks I didnt feel right, and then that moved to feeling like I was in a bubble, it was a really odd feeling not being able to put your finger on what exactly was wrong. 

:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

JadeyB said:


> Thanks hon,
> 
> No idea, they said that they ordinarily wouldn't be concerned but because I didn't really present with any symptoms of infection in my first pregnancy and like you went from feeling relatively normal to some kind of bubble, they are being extra cautious. Xx
> 
> My temp was 37.4 and has gone down to 37.2, so not too high!?

No not too high, they said to me that with PPROM'ed ladies they dont like you to be above 37.2 but get concerned at 37.5 so you were pretty borderline then, am glad it came back down.

Are they checking your temperature often?


----------



## JadeyB

kateyspires said:


> Hi, I pprom'ed at 20 weeks with twin 1...had no fluid since basically. I was on bedrest at home till friday 23 weeks and 3 days. And sat I woke up bleeding and I've been transferred straight to london (70miles away) to university college london hospital. Where they want to keep me till at least 28 weeks...
> Your in a good position as you are already 28 weeks. Your baby will be fine keep praying! My twins lungs I found out yesturday are not as developed as my not ruptured twin they don't know if she will survive once born :( x

Ah hon,

I can only imagine what you are going through. Do you have to be away from your children on top of everything else? Thats one of the things I'm finding difficult. Xx


----------



## jess77

I have my story which is a very positive one. 
I had a leak at 26 weeks, all geared up to have my little boy at 26 weeks. stayed in hospital for 3 days, given steroids for babys lungs and praying for the best, prepared for the worst. The odds that were delivered to me were 1 in 10 don't go into labour within the week, so I was preparing myself to go into prem labour. A week went by, no prem labour. had a scan fluid was good around baby, but still concerned due to tests coming back positive that there was amniotic fluid in my vagina when admitted.
I was sent home on modified bed rest, no driving, stop working, no sex, not on my feet for more than 20 mins at at time etc u get the gist.
At 28 weeks, I started contracting, Irregular contractions that subsided luckily as they had discussions of moving me to manchester as that was the nearest neonatal cot available. I think that is what made me panic and stop my labour!. It made me dilated to 2cm which I stayed like this until he was born. apparently my vagina looked like i had already had a child but I was a first time mum!
At 30 weeks I had a vaginal bleed and yet another hospital stay. I discharged myself as nothing was happening. 
At 34 weeks I had a severe chest infection that made babys movements decrease which was a worry. 
at 38 weeks I had a membrane sweep.
From then on I had no hospital stay until the birth. During this time up until 34 weeks I had growth scans two weekly, hospital appointments twice weekly for ctg and bloods and to see my consultant. 
I had my baby healthy at full term plus 4 hours lol by EMCS. (Read my post about my birth story if you like). what the section revealed is I had LOADS of water which is why I carried to term!. I had a back waters tear/leak.

EDIT: I forgot to add that from at 33 weeks I was diagnosed with SPD. I had physio and was walking with a walking stick and using wheelchairs where possible. I was in constant pain which resulted in another hospital stay!. (how could I forget this detail! lol) 

My baby is now 6 weeks old, and very healthy!. At the time I felt helpless and worried out my brains and in the end fed up with what I had to go through. I totally understand what you are going through. I hope my story will give you some hope that babies can beat the odds given!.

I dont carry well, I dont glow in pregnancy, I dont give birth well, but it was all worth it for my son.


----------



## Nix

This happened to me at 30 weeks with my 2nd baby. I still had a small amount of fluid left and apparently somehow my membranes sealed together again and my fluid replenished itself but didnt go back into safe levels. I was monitored on CTG every other day and was having regular scans to keep an eye on my levels. I had another leak at 36 weeks although it was smaller and managed to stay pregnant and was induced at 39 weeks. My little boy was fine and is now 5


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hi there , 

I know it is SOOO scary but try and rest . I got my first leak at 26+5 and it came with regular contractions. I was hospitalised for a week , given steroid injections and was consulted about whether i wanted to try a natural birth or a c-sec . All VERY scary and overwhelming as they took me for a NICU tour. BUT my body had other ideas as the leak slowed to the occasional damp patch if i exerted myself. So i was sent home on bed rest at 28weeks and went in twice a week for swabs/bloods/ctg . At 30 weeks i went back in as started contracting again , this lasted 4days and then stopped . So off i went home back to the 2x weekly visits. At 32+3 i went to my usual check up and told my midwife i had had a discharge that was unusual so she hurried my swab results and bloods and i waited there for the results . They were still ok and nothing unusual showed up !! :shrug:

That evening around 6pm i was waiting for my partner to get home and just happened to lift my top to admire my lovely bump !!! To my surprise my bump was RED !!! I called my mum as she was a nurse and she told me to call tricare . I called my laboursuite and they told me to come in VERY quickly so they could assess me . When i got there i was feeling hot & irritable , my temp was up to 37.5 (i was so happy they paid attention to my notes as i always measure at 35.5-36 so what is normal is high for me !!) and when they tried to get a line in they were not having much success ..... I was in a lot of pain when they tried to examine me but thankfully was only 1cm dilated!! I started contracting at around 7.30pm , by this point they had admitted me to labour suite and had been drawing up drug charts to induce me as it was decided i had an infection starting !! Due to labour being busy and me needing a midwife constantly they waited until 12pm to start my drip and i was feeling pretty awful at this point tired and fevery and wanting my own bed !! I had been given IV antibiotics at around 9pm so they were slowly starting to work .... 

WOW then the syntocin came along .... Sheesh that stuff is wild , they upped & upped the dose until pretty soon i was on the full whack of the stuff and contracting every 2-3minutes .... I am happy to say i had NO PAIN RELIEF and spent a lot of time very quiet and focused . Knowing my baby was early and needed the least stressful labour as possible kept me very calm!! I had a few puffs of gas and air as 8am came around i was so tired and just wanted to sleep . They turned the drip down a little as i was having way too many contractions and they didnt want to upset baby . At 9.30am i had my second check to see what was going on . I NEARLY CRIED !!!! I had only contracted just under 2cm , i was so tired and disappointed. My midwife left the room and before iknew it my room then became full of Doctors , anaethetists and several other midwifes etc . It had been decided that after all these hours of labour and the signs of infection it would be best to do a c-sec !! By 1030am i was moved down to theatre and given my general anaesthetic and my daughter was brough into the world at 1105am on July 6th 2007. She was a very hefty 5lb 30z and was quickly whipped to NICU. 

After being ok initially she started having a few problems ,she was resuccitated via bag & mask a few times and put on full oxygen cpap. Sadly her sats continued to go down whilst her oxygen requirements went up . So it was decided the cpap was not enough support and she was put on a ventilator . I was not allowed down to see her and finally my pushing and pushing worked i was allowed at 6pm to go and see her for the first time !!! It was so surreal seeing the machnes breathing for her and the lines everywhere and so many wires. We were not allowed to touch her as she was very unstable. As day 2 came around Ella came off of the ventilator and back onto cpap , by the end of day 2 she was only on the cpap unit with a minimal amount of oxygen . Day 3 the cpap came off and i started to (attmept) to breastfeed her. Day 4 she moved to intensive care & Day 5 she was taking small breast feeds so as not to tire her out . I was pumping so she was having this via a tube. By day 7 i left the hospital this was the Friday and went home, Ella had also moved to the low dependacy room!! And i was Going in to feed her during the day . On the Sunday , day9 i went back to stay in their special unit and Ella came into a room with me . She was still wired up as was a little monkey and had occasional sleep apnea . From day 9 she was fully breast fed and gaining weight nicely :thumbup:

Then on day 12 much to everyones disbelief , we were DISCHARGED !!!!! I was given a special nurse who came to weigh her everyday .... ON days 15-18 there was concerns as her weight gain slowed to nothing and she was still below her birth weight . But i asked for one more day and she started going up the scales slowly again . :happydance:

It was a very slow battle to get weight on her but despite this she was a lovely sweet baby who rarely fussed and had next to no issues . We had a rut again at 6 weeks as she was still only 5lb 12oz , so i had to stop breastfeeding and move onto nutri-prem . I was so sad but knew it had to be done !! 

So i kind of rambled on there , but my point is that we had so many hiccups and none of them really caused any problems ! I styed so postive throughout and it helped greatly ..... 

I hope it all works out well for you and your little cherubkin :kiss:


----------



## Tasha

Just wanted to say that looking at Jadey's other threads that baby Hermione was born on the 11th Feb at 30+3. Congratualtions Jade x


----------



## meandmrb2011

Awww yaay congrats :thumbup:


----------

